# New Tunnel on the CLLCo RR



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mother nature made me a new tunnel with the latest winter weather. A combination of freezing rain and snow dropped the branches down over the mainline of the CLEAR LAKE LUMBER Co's track. In years past the branches came down on the track. They grew a lot last summer.


Most railroads daylight their tunnels, here I got one with out even trying.










Chuck


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Chuck

Nice tunnel. Sucky weather


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Alan, we normally get 15-20 inches of the white stuff. The past two years have totaled about two inches each year. That was spread out over several falls. The battery in my rotary plow has died. Should I replace it or take it out to Arizona as a static display, like so many old steamers? Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, the cold is early this year. We haven't gotten up to 40 degrees this week. I have been running though. Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck... At least you'll be able to see the rabbits and other critters that might want to hide (live) in there.... 

I removed all tunnels from my layout for that reason.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, rabbits aren't a big problem here. The foxes take care if them. I have had chipmunks setting up house in my Silverton station and the coal bin in the POLA coaling tower. Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Warmer temperatures and a little rain returned the short lived tunnel back to normal.


This is what it usually looks like.










Chuck


----------

